# New Gator Due Saturday



## zilla (Oct 5, 2005)

At loooong last I finally get to make the run to Houston on Saturday and pick up my new pit. After sixteen weeks, a dirt bike wreck, a sick welder, two hurricanes, and a relief effort, Ritch and the boys are almost done. I hope to put some pictures up in a couple of weeks with her all seasoned and full of BBQ.   When I order my mobile pit I'm gonna send them boys a case of vitamins suppliments and I definatly won't place an order during hurricane season that’s for sure.  
ZILLA


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 5, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeeet!  Make sure you take plenty of pic's!!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 5, 2005)

man everyone's getting pits but me!


----------



## Finney (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah...
Which one you getting??????? 8-[


----------



## zilla (Oct 5, 2005)

Sorry I wasn't more clear guys, I didn't get a mobile I got a backyard classic chef in 24" pipe but I will probably get a mobile in 07 sometime. I need a new roof first.  :grin: My BYCC is 24"x24" Fire box with hot plate and grill, 24"x40" horizontal single door with grill capability, 24"x24"x36" upright with left side cleanout door, and all the whistles and bells.   :!:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

I want one! I want one! I want one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mm:  mm:  mm:  mm:  mm:


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 5, 2005)

Way to go Zilla!  Go ahead and call Ritch back and tell him to mount it on a trailer.


----------



## zilla (Oct 5, 2005)

Man I don't have a pop up to sleep in like Ritch, :grin: and our dog house is way too small for big zilla. When I'm done overhauling both bathrooms and get a new roof on the house then I can start thinking about a trailer rig and hanging with you guys at the comps.   Also I will probably get the Bandit Extreme as it is only 8" different than my BYCC. I love your design. Great minds must think alike!  :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 5, 2005)

roofs?  Overhauling bathrooms?  Sounds like you're letting the women folk make the important decisions! [-X


----------



## zilla (Oct 5, 2005)

Uh...well..errr.. I want to do the bathrooms and the roof.... no really,  I do. I don't mind waiting for the trailer rig. :^o

 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## zilla (Oct 8, 2005)

*Houston....The Gator Has Landed*

Well I left SA at 7:30am and I got the pit home by 3:00pm today. Unloaded and all cleaned up by 6:00pm. It's mighty fine. I hope to post some picks this coming week.
Tomorrow I'll season and Monday a first cook. Now for some sleep......

ZILLA


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 8, 2005)

Zilla, use the snapgenie...would love to hear you talk us thorugh it! :!:


----------



## zilla (Oct 9, 2005)

10-4 Greg I just set up an account and will be working on the pics. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## zilla (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey Greg, I tried to use Snap Genie to post my pics, I tried for over an hour. I downloaded pics and would loose them, there were no directions and the help link wasn't working. I tried but couldn't get it to fly. I think it is a good Idea but the Beta test is incomplete and they have a lot of bugs to work out. Thanks for the tip though. If it's working well by Christmas I'll do a whole tour of my new BBQ shed, it should be done by then. It will house my pit, dual propane burner, a fire pit for coals and Dutch oven cooking plus the storage and firewood rack, It could be fun. :!: 

Have a good one


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 13, 2005)

hmmmm...I will let ET know about your problem!  Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Finney (Oct 13, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> hmmmm...I will let *ET* know about your problem!  Thanks for the tip!!


ET... phone home.  8-[


----------

